# Final Drive Lock Nut Torque for LS 3030 - MT230E - Farmtrac 300 DTC - Montana 3040



## DWiiki (2 mo ago)

Replacing seals in my front final drive and I can't find torque requirements for the M30x1.5 lock nut anywhere - anyone have a clue? Likewise, trying to find a service/repair manual


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning DWiiki, welcome to the forum.

I used the chart below to determine make-up torque of an M30 x 1.5 nut. Assumptions: Grade 8.8 metal, Lubricated torque value = 1290NM = 951 ft. lbs. I am certainly not an expert in these matters, hopefully someone more qualified will come forth.


----------

